# Completed Irish Bouzouki



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Finished Bouzouki for a local Irish Band member


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

No whammy bar? kidding.. Love it especially the headstock


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Beautiful instrument-not often seen


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Very Very Nice, What's the tuning on that instrument and what'sthe scale?


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> What's the tuning on that instrument and what'sthe scale?


Thanks guys for the kind remarks
Scale is 25.4 and the tuning is GDAE


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

YES SIR very nice :food-smiley-004:
i love your inlay on the headstock


----------

